

Obama Fundraising in Palo Alto Tonight - tippytop
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Obama-Touches-Down-in-Silicon-Valley-Fundraising-Obamacare-210400411.html

======
AmericanFail
Of course he is. That is all he does is politic. Why should we be surprised.
What's surprising is anyone is stupid enough to still give him money.

